# New York City



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone  So, a couple of months ago user Robe created a thread for NYC people to plan meet ups and whatnot. I'm trying to bring back the idea, and perhaps we can all get to know each other, become friends, hang out. No pressure, but it gets really lonely and I know what that feels like :/ So, my name is Belkis, I'm 21 years old, and looking to make awesome new friends  Don't be shy and join my threaddddd:boogie


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I live in NJ but hang out in NYC from time to time. I'm actually there now until Sunday for the NY Comic-Con.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Arterius said:


> I live in NJ but hang out in NYC from time to time. I'm actually there now until Sunday for the NY Comic-Con.


Haha, I was there all day today :b

Also, what up NYC people?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been so entertained seeing people dress up for comic-con walking down the streets lol. See, most of the meetups people plan require having a considerable amount of money, which is fine.. But people like me who are unemployed and want to hang out and make new friends need meetups that are simple like a cup of coffee, a walk around the park, etc. Nothing fancy


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

Great idea, who else is from nyc?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

There's already an active group for nyc/nj meetups:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/

I met the guys earlier this summer and they are all very friendly and cool to hang with. They usually meet Friday evenings and weekends. PM me if you guys wanna join.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

tk123 said:


> There's already an active group for nyc/nj meetups:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/
> 
> I met the guys earlier this summer and they are all very friendly and cool to hang with. They usually meet Friday evenings and weekends. PM me if you guys wanna join.


Fair enough . I know there are others who plan meetups as well, but what are they like? What type of activities do you guys plan? Like I said, most of the others plan meetups that require more than a metrocard and a few dollars lol


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Fair enough . I know there are others who plan meetups as well, but what are they like? What type of activities do you guys plan? Like I said, most of the others plan meetups that require more than a metrocard and a few dollars lol


Well they aren't meetups per se. It's more like a group of people who met through the site and get together on a weekly basis, usually for happy hour and random stuff. But they do post on that thread from time to time to welcome newer members. Every time I have met them was in the city and occasionally in new jersey. I am meeting some of those guys tomorrow to go to a haunted house in NJ and possibly a club in China town on Saturday.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Fair enough . I know there are others who plan meetups as well, but what are they like? What type of activities do you guys plan? Like I said, most of the others plan meetups that require more than a metrocard and a few dollars lol


What kinda things do you have in mind? The only thing I can really think of is the museum. They're suggested donations so technically you don't have to pay to get in.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

id be down....

but im just wondering, how is everything going to act out?

i talked to someone about this awhile ago who was nervous, but did this anyways...and i wasnt really sure if it was uncomfortable for him...


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gaara, that's a great idea. Museums are interesting, not sure if everyone else feels the same. I mean, I'm down for whatever. Whether it's everyone talking over coffee, playing video games in someone's house. I would host, but this isn't even my apartment lol. 

Chieve, I guess since I'm in need of a social environment where others understand me, so I am up for doing this, nervous and all. I mean, I'll be honest with you, if we were to hang out, it'd be awkward at first, but I'm sure once we get through the first few minutes all would be fine. I like talking, oddly enough. Besides, if we're doing a group activity like hanging out at a museum or playing games, it can take the edge off ^_^

I'd like to hear any other suggestions. I guess I'm a boring person because the only things I had in mind were walking around the city, grabbing some food or coffee.. I can do a search for free activities around the city, see what comes up.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

haha i like the walking around idea...

actually i have one friend, and i ended up opening up to her by going on walks...so now i always try to go on walks to help me open up...idk why i open up i just do lol

we could go to an ice skating ring too...

to be honest, i always wanted to try to learn hockey...i doubt anyone would know, but it would be cool to try to try to teach each other...i could bring a book to self teach myself and then we can try to compete against each other? lol

or just skate around the ring, i only ice skated once, and it was hard...especially because i didnt know i needed high socks...(i wore ankle socks...bruises were terrible...)

maybe go to a place with laser tag? lol

those are the only ideas i can come up off the top of my head...


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol I hate ice skating. It's fun at first, and then like 20 minutes later, my feet are screaming in pain haha! But, it would definitely be fun. 

I've never played laser tag D: Only place I've seen laser tag is on the show HIMYM lmao.

I'm glad that you have a friend that you opened up to. I have a few best friends, but 2 of them moved to other states, and one I don't really trust as much.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i always found laser tag fun as a kid, havent done it in a longgg timeee

or we could upgrade it to paintball, but im not really into it unless were in like a huge forest...

i cant think of much right now lol

but if you wanna do something crazy, we could go sky diving, definitely a confidence booster if you have sa

i can't see the age of everyone on this thread, but most of the people seem old enough...

if not, then we could also try going on a scavenger hunt...i just saw that recently online, didnt know of that haha

if we go to a museum, would any of you guys be down to go to a science museum? they usually have cool stuff in there i think

And the only other thing i can think of is either going to a zoo, preferably petting zoo lol, i love giving milk to baby goats and other animals....and apparently at the aquarium, you can get kissed by a sea lion lol

maybe find a common band interest and meat up in the city to go to a concert?

i cant think of any other idea off the top of my head....

besides going to central part on a nice day.....or snowwy day and we can have snowball fights lol

im just trying to come up with all the ideas i can think of...

ill be down to do what anyone else can think of doing too


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chieve said:


> if we go to a museum, would any of you guys be down to go to a science museum? they usually have cool stuff in there i think


Museum of Natural History is always cool.

There's a bowling alley in the Chelsea Piers and a nice park area close by where there is a floating ship restaurant called the Frying Pan.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

tk123 said:


> Museum of Natural History is always cool.
> 
> There's a bowling alley in the Chelsea Piers and a nice park area close by where there is a floating ship restaurant called the Frying Pan.


haha that sounds like a fun idea


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

These are all awesome and kickass ideas, but remember, this thread was meant for those of us who don't have much money lmao. But if the places you're mentioning are little to no cost, then let's do it!! 

I recently went into manhattan into the no power zone, and it was awesome. Free fare, creepy environment, lots of fun. I went with a friend, but I felt like it would have been cool meetup place haha


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> These are all awesome and kickass ideas, but remember, this thread was meant for those of us who don't have much money lmao. But if the places you're mentioning are little to no cost, then let's do it!!
> 
> I recently went into manhattan into the no power zone, and it was awesome. Free fare, creepy environment, lots of fun. I went with a friend, but I felt like it would have been cool meetup place haha


Museum of Natural History is pay as you want so in other words $1 lol, at least that's how much I always pay. Scratch my earlier suggestion about the Chelsea Piers. I am not sure if they are even open cause they are right by the Hudson and parts of the complex got flooded. Plus the park area isn't much of a park at this time due to the trees having shed and its also pretty cold. On top of that I think that restaurant ship is open only during the warm season.

Just walking around in a deserted Manhattan and hangout out at a cafe or something also sounds great. Anyway I am up for anything you guy come up with, as long as it's not tomorrow cause I have a doctor's appt.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i would do what ever as long as it is fun. id be willing to chip it to be honest too if someone else cant pay....if it is costly that is...i mean we are all friends here so i wouldnt mind lol

and yeah most of my ideas seem like they may be expensive, but i have no idea how much the actual cost is...just stuff i want to try


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

You guys want to do Museum of Natural History this Sunday afternoon around 2pm? Lets get somethings going! Who's down?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol well i cant go, i need to know ahead of time, i need to take a train in and make sure i have the day off. i live in the middle of long island lol

i have work sunday 

it would really be cool to meet some people on this site


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chieve said:


> lol well i cant go, i need to know ahead of time, i need to take a train in and make sure i have the day off. i live in the middle of long island lol
> 
> i have work sunday
> 
> it would really be cool to meet some people on this site


That's fine we don't have to do it on a Sunday. I have work Monday through Friday but in the evening or weekends I'm free. Post what you guys decide.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

maybe next weekend, or in 2 weeks on the weekend is probably better

my family doesnt even know i use this site, i wonder what type of excuse ill have to come up with for going to the city...

to meet a bunch of "strangers" for that matter...

any ideas? lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm up for the Museum  I'm free all the time :/ since I'm looking for a job atm. So I guess post your preferred times of meetup and we can work something out ^_^

Chieve, you can always say some friends are going into the city, and you'd like to join em lol. If they ask who, we can always pretend to be long time friends from school haha


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I'm up for the Museum  I'm free all the time :/ since I'm looking for a job atm. So I guess post your preferred times of meetup and we can work something out ^_^
> 
> Chieve, you can always say some friends are going into the city, and you'd like to join em lol. If they ask who, we can always pretend to be long time friends from school haha


Cool, any Saturday/Sunday during the day time would be best for me.


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

Heya, I would love to join you guys at one of these events! Thanks for the heads-up TK


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Same, Sundays and Saturdays are best and true...I thought I should say a friend from college invited me over, and he was going to college in the city.

I went to some guys graduation party, and they don't know where he's going so it's perfect 



watermelonie said:


> Heya, I would love to join you guys at one of these events! Thanks for the heads-up TK


Hey! When would the best time be for you?


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

Evenings and weekends are quite good...I'm rather flexible as long as there's a bit of advance notice so I can swap things round at work. 

How's next Saturday?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

watermelonie said:


> Evenings and weekends are quite good...I'm rather flexible as long as there's a bit of advance notice so I can swap things round at work.
> 
> How's next Saturday?


Next Saturday is fine with me, what does every one else think? Next Sat at 2 pm Museum of Natural History?


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

I can do that! Can anyone else?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Museums are my middle name, and this Saturday looks good


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Saturday as in tomorrow? Or next Saturday? lol


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Saturday as in tomorrow? Or next Saturday? lol


Yea tomorrow.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay, so TK, Fade, Melonie and I are in so far. Anyone else? I'll be inboxing my numbers to you three (and anyone else who decides to come) just in case you have to text me or call.  Let's do thisss!


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Okay, so TK, Fade, Melonie and I are in so far. Anyone else? I'll be inboxing my numbers to you three (and anyone else who decides to come) just in case you have to text me or call.  Let's do thisss!


Yep that's a good idea! Everyone who would like to come, PM us your phone #s so we can find each other easily tomorrow - but meeting outside the Museum of Natural History at 2 pm tomorrow is the plan right now.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd love to meet new people, but I have class on saturdays . Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aw man plop! Thanks. What time do you finish class? Perhaps you can meet us midway? Lol


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm.. I get out of class at 5. Usually pretty tired by then though :/


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys. Wish I could have caught up for this gathering but I just discovered this thread today.

Feel free to add me if you want.My skype is redgerobo. I hope to actually meet some new people


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey punch! You and plop should definitely come next time. The more, the merrier. Melanie actually mentiomed going to the movies, and tuesdays are usually half off in certain movie theatres so maybe we can try to plan a tuesday? If not, we will have to play full price lol,


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds good! I actually have no classes on tuesday.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

Also i just wanted to add that I'm broke at the moment lol.So if we're going to have extravagant meetups,I might have to decline.But I'm cool with movies,coffee/chat cheap diners/fast food etc.


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

I think we're all pretty cheap people around here, so no worries. There's a brilliant mailing list if anyone's interested called theskint, which lists free or very cheap things to do around NYC (skint means broke in britspeak). If you see something that strikes your fancy let's do it - I'm up for anything.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

watermelonie said:


> I think we're all pretty cheap people around here, so no worries. There's a brilliant mailing list if anyone's interested called theskint, which lists free or very cheap things to do around NYC (skint means broke in britspeak). If you see something that strikes your fancy let's do it - I'm up for anything.


'Fancy' is britspeak too I think. : p

But yeah that site looks really good, I see some interesting things on it already...


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Hello everyone  So, a couple of months ago user Robe created a thread for NYC people to plan meet ups and whatnot. I'm trying to bring back the idea, and perhaps we can all get to know each other, become friends, hang out. No pressure, but it gets really lonely and I know what that feels like :/ So, my name is Belkis, I'm 21 years old, and looking to make awesome new friends  Don't be shy and join my threaddddd:boogie


Hello my name is Andy and I'm also from NYC. I did laugh a little reading this post. It's like handing Superman kryptonite and saying "no no, it won't hurt ya". Anyways, I work at 35 ave. and Prince st. If you ever want to stop by and say hi


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah punch, we're going to try and keep our activities as low cost as possible. Thanks for the heads up mel, I'm definitely gonna check it out 

Welcome blue  35th and Prince huh? I'll have to check that out lol I'm curious where you work now

D: Do you work in a hotel?


----------



## Ltblue (May 20, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Yeah punch, we're going to try and keep our activities as low cost as possible. Thanks for the heads up mel, I'm definitely gonna check it out
> 
> Welcome blue  35th and Prince huh? I'll have to check that out lol I'm curious where you work now
> 
> D: Do you work in a hotel?


Lol no, I work in a farmer's market.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

How was the meet up on saturday?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aw man, SO CLOSE. lmao. Chieve, the meetup went well. You were missed! You have to come out next time, we only had 5 people in total.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

lol i wish i could come, but i didnt feel ready/comfortable to come yet =X I was thinking sometime in late december or january haha

did you guys go to the library?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah I see. Well I felt a bit uncomfortable too but everyone there was very kind and understanding 

Library in general, or in the museum?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

There's a meet up in the making if you check the "NJ/NYC Group" meetup thread in the Frustration section. Its on Saturday November 24 in midtown Manhattan. I'll definitely be there. That'll be my last full day in NYC before I head back to Indiana.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index39.html#post1060526284


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool beans, I'll try to make it next Saturday. Have a bit of free time during that weekend if anyone else isn't Thanksgiving-ing.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

ive been working every weekend this past month at work, so i cant 

would anyone have some time to plan this? i was thinking like the first or second week of january on a saturday or sunday. would anyone wanna do this?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

The meetup went very well - 6 of us showed up and played some fun games...it's a real good place to hang out.


----------



## redline (Nov 25, 2012)

where do i get info on the meet up??


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

FadeToOne said:


> The meetup went very well - 6 of us showed up and played some fun games...it's a real good place to hang out.


Yesterday I learned UNO is a very fun game, think I'll buy a pack.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I survived Central Park! In case some of you guys from Saturdays meetup was wondering.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

can i join?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I survived Central Park! In case some of you guys from Saturdays meetup was wondering.


haha good to know! Yeah I was wondering actually, Central Park in the dead of winter night can't be that welcoming. But props to all the exploring you did around the city, hopefully you liked the experience.

Let us know when you're coming around again.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

StrangePeaches said:


> can i join?


all are :wel


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Meetup: Valhalla bar in Manhattan 5:30 pm today - poker and nets - heat game


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I survived Central Park! In case some of you guys from Saturdays meetup was wondering.


 good to know you survived the cold winter of nyc


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

How was the meetup?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

there should be a meetup that isnt in a bar


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

ThingsRlookingUp said:


> How was the meetup?


It was a lot of fun, we went bar hopping and got some food after.



StrangePeaches said:


> there should be a meetup that isnt in a bar


Yea of course, we don't always do bars. You have any ideas?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

tk123 said:


> It was a lot of fun, we went bar hopping and got some food after.
> 
> Yea of course, we don't always do bars. You have any ideas?


We went food hopping lol we're not all a bunch of drunks : p

We're planning some *bowling in Brooklyn* for the weekend, Saturday possibly. People who are interested, let me know. http://www.brooklynbowl.com/ -- They play live music too.

oh and yeah, as TK said, everyone is welcome to suggest or organize a meetup.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Update:

So the Plan for the next meetup is *Union Pool in Brooklyn* this Saturday. We will be meeting up at around *4 p.m.* Explore some of the hotspots in the area. Bars may be included later on, just so you have in mind, but everyone is welcome. http://union-pool.com/info/


----------



## Readytolive (Jun 14, 2012)

Would I be able to join?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm glad to see many people have decided to join the meetups  I moved to Pennsylvania, so, no more NY


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Readytolive said:


> Would I be able to join?


Of course - there's no 'membership' involved lol anyone who can come is welcome.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I'm glad to see many people have decided to join the meetups  I moved to Pennsylvania, so, no more NY


Ah, that's too bad - enjoy it there though


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

ill gooooo!


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wished I lived in NY..


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone want to do skype/ovoo meetups? Just sit and talk try to help each other out.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone interested in a new year meetup?


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone here from the city, roller blade, skate/longboard, bike etc.?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

New meetup this upcoming Saturday (1/19) at 2pm. We will go ice skating at Bryant Park. There are a couple of places to ice skate in the city but this is by far the cheapest since you only pay for the skates. If you own your own pair bring them along since then it will be free for you. Whose interested?



> General Admission: Free
> Skate Rentals: $14
> Locker Use: Free
> Lock Purchase: $9
> ...


http://citipondatbryantpark.com/


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Will be my 1st time doing ice skating. That means good chances of falling down a lot and providing entertainment for any onlookers!


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Sounds good to me! Will be my 1st time doing ice skating. That means good chances of falling down a lot and providing entertainment for any onlookers!


Lol it's actually not as hard as it looks. I've tried it a few times, pretty fun. Sign me up Saturday too.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

FadeToOne said:


> Lol it's actually not as hard as it looks. I've tried it a few times, pretty fun. Sign me up Saturday too.


Yeah, good deal. But I remember having a hard time trying roller skating/blading, when I did it a few years back and I heard that ice skating is tougher. Either way, it should be fun whether or not I'm able to get up on my feet, both literally and figuratively speaking, haha.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

BlazingLazer said:


> Sounds good to me! Will be my 1st time doing ice skating. That means good chances of falling down a lot and providing entertainment for any onlookers!


It will be my first time too so if I'm laughing it will be at eye level on the floor lol


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bump.

We have at least four people, who else is down?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

ME


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

oh..nvm just saw the words "ice skating"..


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> oh..nvm just saw the words "ice skating"..


Lol what's wrong with ice skating?


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

my sister tried to take me recently and after seeing the rink and skaters.. i just couldnt imagine myself doing it


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's too bad maybe you can come to the next one then.

Anyway one else? Final bump.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll definitely go on the next outing, can't do ice skating lol.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

ditt0


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

How was the meet-up?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

It was cool as usual. After Bryant park we went to an Australian restaurant and got some grub. There was six of us who showed up.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Can I suggest maybe rock climbing, or some other activity at Chelsea piers, for the next meetup?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

J_Duece said:


> Can I suggest maybe rock climbing, or some other activity at Chelsea piers, for the next meetup?


Sure, if you want to organize the next one go for it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

How often do you guys do these? If I go to school in NY this fall I would consider going, but I don't know my way around the area at all.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

Who plans what you guys are doing, and where is everyone going to next, i'd like to join.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just moved back to NYC from Cali and I would love to come to one of ur meetups


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

YahYouBetcha said:


> Hey everyone! I just moved back to NYC from Cali and I would love to come to one of ur meetups


That sounds good. Will probably get something in the works for the next weekend or the one after.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome! Let us know


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

So, I got a question:

Would any people who want to meet up in the city soon prefer to meet up with some sort of activity in mind, or would just prefer a hang out thing for now (i.e. just bar hopping and talking, etc...)? Or no preference?

I'm aiming for arranging something on the 16th, the next Saturday. I'd love to meet some new people here!


----------



## antelope (Feb 12, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> So, I got a question:
> 
> Would any people who want to meet up in the city soon prefer to meet up with some sort of activity in mind, or would just prefer a hang out thing for now (i.e. just bar hopping and talking, etc...)? Or no preference?
> 
> I'm aiming for arranging something on the 16th, the next Saturday. I'd love to meet some new people here!


hi! im new to the forums and im from nyc! if you guys ever do a meetup, a hang out thing sounds good. let me know please, thanks!


----------



## Aratron (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi there!


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Bar hopping sounds cool I guess, or whatever else is planned.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

So for this *Saturday, February 16th*, I'm looking to meet up by Central Park (south-west end of Central Park would be easiest) with some of yous. Looking to meet up at 4:00 PM. So, you can PM me or VM me if you're interested (be sure to leave a contact # or a way to reach you, if so).

For those who haven't really been through the park, it's quite nice with a lot of area to cover, if any of you want to go that route. There are also plenty of bars and restaurants nearby where we can get food, drink, shoot the breeze, get to know some new people from here who haven't done any of the meetups before (or any who have - all are welcome).

Gonna be more leisurely paced, as there's plenty of things out there to occupy our time, so we can go with the flow, so to speak. I will also post this in the "NJ/NYC thread" in the Frustration section (don't ask me why it's there in the first place), in case there are people that would be interested, but didn't look here.

Looking forward to meeting some new people!


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I am down sir.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone else interested? Rounding up things here.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Clear your box blazer.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

J_Duece said:


> Clear your box blazer.


Done. Just got back. Sorry about that.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

hey! i am so down for this!

where in Central Park are we meeting exactly?


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

wished I could of went to this


----------



## Derpie3 (Feb 24, 2013)

We can always plan another meet up. Are most of you in your 20s? Cause I can't bar hop yet... For another 4 years..


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Derpie3 said:


> We can always plan another meet up. Are most of you in your 20s? Cause I can't bar hop yet... For another 4 years..


I could do non-drinking stuff. That said, what do you think of putting an ad on a social site? Or what was your experience if you have?


----------



## Derpie3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Uhh idk I guess it depends on the ad


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Last meetup was fun, if you guys are interested we could do another one next week or something.

For those who don't want to drink or can't we can do a regular restaurant that serves alcohol but also allows under 21 folks.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I need some human interaction! I'm an hr train ride away from NYC.

How long do these meetups usually last in a day?

I'm not into bars. People have a hard time hearing me in restaurants (but I don't mind them).

Or if anyone just wants to follow me around in Burberry, that's OK too. Hehe.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

^ usually a couple of hours.


----------



## Readytolive (Jun 14, 2012)

Are people still up for meeting in the city?


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I am, I wish others were!


----------



## readyok (Jan 4, 2011)

The train's a pretty decent option, though it can be expensive depending of where you're coming from. http://www.mta.info


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

preston2 said:


> The idea just occurred to me to try to get someone who's familiar with traveling this way. It would make me feel a lot better. There's a train station very close by, so I probably would do that, especially considering how long a bus would take with all the stops.
> In any case, how do you know when to get off on a train? How "idiot proof" do they make it for getting on and off the right train at the right time?


Try using google maps and switching it to public transportation mode. It will at least give you an idea of what routes you can take.

Also, I'd like to meet up!


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

preston2 said:


> Could somebody talk about ways to get into Manhattan? I know parking's mad expensive so other than driving, and it'd help a lot if I could have a good plan of what to do to get there and back. I haven't grown up around NYC and never had to navigate long distances on my own without driving. Linking me to another site that answers my question in a straightforward manor could work. Thanks in advance.


Google Maps and the MTA's website are both good options when it comes to finding your way around. You could also try HopStop.com, I've never used it but it looks pretty good. You can also maybe ask people here who are used to traveling in and around NYC.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

preston2 said:


> The idea just occurred to me to try to get someone who's familiar with traveling this way. It would make me feel a lot better. There's a train station very close by, so I probably would do that, especially considering how long a bus would take with all the stops.
> In any case, how do you know when to get off on a train? How "idiot proof" do they make it for getting on and off the right train at the right time?


It's not too confusing, usually every thing is pretty clearly labeled/announced. If you don't know what stop you're at you can always look outside and read the signs. Sometimes they have clear automated announcements, sometimes it's a person talking and you may or may not have any clue what they're saying lol. Basically you just need to have a decent idea of where you're going and you can always ask someone for help.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

There is a screening of Jurassic Park in 3D at Regal theater in Union Square this Saturday at 9:15am. I have 2 free tickets. Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

preston2 said:


> Could somebody talk about ways to get into Manhattan? I know parking's mad expensive so other than driving, and it'd help a lot if I could have a good plan of what to do to get there and back. I haven't grown up around NYC and never had to navigate long distances on my own without driving. Linking me to another site that answers my question in a straightforward manor could work. Thanks in advance.


What area are you coming from?


----------



## Readytolive (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone want to get together sometime in these next few weeks?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> New Hyde Park. The LIRR is very close by.


It would be pretty easy getting to the city from there. LIRR stops are clearly marked and the next stop is displayed on a monitor in each train car. If you're going to Penn Station, there are plenty of trains that go directly there. Penn will be the last stop, so you can just take it all the way in.

On the mta's website, there's a TripPlanner section. You put in your starting point and destination and it'll tell you different ways to get there...you can use it for the lirr but it might also be helpful if you're not sure how to get around the city once you get there. You can pick how you want to travel -rail, subway, bus, and it'll tell you the times, and routes, etc.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys let's plan something!


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

That's too far away from me, I'd rather meetup in the city. That and I'm barely familiar with the city myself, I just use google maps lol


----------



## Readytolive (Jun 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is too far away from me as well. I'd be up for meeting in the city though, preferably during the weekend. What kind of hangout ideas would people be interested in doing? I'm pretty much up for anything, and the city has tons of awesome stuff to do.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe we could all get together and play a board/card game at a park? Or if anybody is interested, we could walk around Central Park or something. I'm broke, so I'd like to do something free :>


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Makes more sense to get an idea of what everyone's interests are first. Being a film, museum, fashion, photography, and shopping kind of guy, walking around a park would seem awkward to me.


----------



## Plopperton (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.meetup.com/NYShynessandSA/events/115424832/

I've been to their meetup's before and it's great. A room full of compassionate and understanding people.


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

How could I have missed this thread? Yeah, I'd join you for something free as Plopperton said. 

Let's do it! xD


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

On a second though tho, I might get all scared and not come


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an idea!!! How about to meet at a cemetery??? Like Green-Wood Cemetery (http://www.green-wood.com/hours-directions-rules/) in Brooklyn, 36th st. trains D, N, R.

There is no one there! No pressure! We could just lay down and chill out on the grass or play hide and seek. mmm?:???

C'mon ppl! Let's do it! How about this weekend?


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

preston2 said:


> Your best bet is that meetup.com group. I'll probably get in on their activities pretty soon myself.


I've registered there like a year ago, but never pulled myself up to meet with anyone. I'm just a huge procrastinator. :|


----------



## Bphilc21 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in western ny state, but I love visiting nyc and I'd be interested in meeting up some time!


----------

